# Snowball - her first morning here



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

This cat is so funny  She's okay with Candy now but is still hissing a little at Sky.

She loves being handled, loves to purr and especially loves it when you scratch under her chin. It's like she's being hypnotised. She's obsessed with cleaning herself as well as me and the OH.

Here she is pooped out after playtime (still crappy phone pics sorry);


----------



## FREE SPIRIT (Jul 8, 2009)

Just adorable....lovely pics.


----------



## hobo99 (Aug 18, 2008)

Snowball is a gorgeous little girl. 
Look forward to seeing more of her , and hearing how she gets on. su x:001_smile:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

hobo99 said:


> Snowball is a gorgeous little girl.
> Look forward to seeing more of her , and hearing how she gets on. su x:001_smile:


Thank you  She's so funny. She didn't cry once last night either


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

awwww gorgeous pictures I really love herxxx


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

Gorgeous girl - love the 2nd pic - so funny - looks all feet!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Just to let everyone know that Snowball is named Cotton!

I wish the OH could make his mind up :001_tt2:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

well Cotton is very cute, lovely pictures,


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

What a darling.


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Aaww she is gorgeous.


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Such a cutie! I love the 2nd picture very funny!! 

xx


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

AAwwww bless she's soooooooooooooooooooo cute


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

She is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Think someone is going to be spoiled rotten..


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Spoiled rotten? Nooooo 

She's only got a lovely little collar with a bell on it, tons of toys, a brand new bed with lots of blankies, cat milk (she doesn't seem to be drinking a lot of water) and lots of other things 

I had a blast buying her litter tray and accessories..however odd that sounds. I got a pack of 24 tray liners from poundland. No messy scooping, just pick up and bin! I've put her onto wooden pellets as the dust from the grit based litter affects my asthma and we even found some litter tray friendly shake and vac :yikes:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

As I said on Facbook I am going to come and steal your kitty! Cotton is a fab name!

With regards to the cat milk and not drinking a lot of water, I started to water down the cat milk once Cahrlie was 10 weeks old. I continued to water it down until it was basically coloured water. Now Charlie drinks water without a problem


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

SeaThreePeeO said:


> As I said on Facbook I am going to come and steal your kitty! Cotton is a fab name!
> 
> With regards to the cat milk and not drinking a lot of water, I started to water down the cat milk once Cahrlie was 10 weeks old. I continued to water it down until it was basically coloured water. Now Charlie drinks water without a problem


Noooo!! She's mine 

Brilliant idea, thank you!!

She's not an angel though, she's already peed on two duvets  It's been so long I'm relearning to look out for the signals when she's about to pee/poo. I put her in the litter tray often, I've even scratched her front paws on the litter but she doesn't seem to be interested lol

She's now sleeping on my chest :001_wub:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

love her !!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

oo I love that 2nd pic!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Shes beautiful, and she looks laid back like my Crystal, she sits just like that!!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

crofty said:


> Shes beautiful, and she looks laid back like my Crystal, she sits just like that!!


She is soooo laid back :yesnod:

I was worried we weren't bonding but she's just run up to me for cuddles and was purring 

She's also stopped attacking Sky :laugh:


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

She's beautiful x


----------



## Crocky (Jul 31, 2009)

Oh my... Absolutely adorable!!!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Those pics are adorable - you captured some great cute moments! She's lovely


----------



## dipdog (Jan 24, 2009)

love the piccies cotton is so cute x


----------



## aella851 (Aug 3, 2009)

so cute  my daughter said a big arrrr howwww cuuuttteee


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thank you everyone. She's not a cat anymore she's a pirate. She's watching tv on my OHs shoulder


----------

